# Real World Image Samples from Rebel T6s & T6i



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2015)

```
Canon’s latest Rebels didn’t launch without issue, as a select number of the first batch of cameras needed a service advisory. Now that Canon has taken care of that, these feature rich entry level DSLRs from Canon are showing some good promise.</p>
<p>DPReview has posted a gallery of real world images from the EOS Rebel T6s (760D) and EOS Rebel T6i (750D), the images look pretty impressive to me.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7890754335/canon-eos-rebel-t6s-t6i-sample-galleries-posted" target="_blank">View the gallery at DPReview</a></strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T6i $749: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAT6I.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1116100-REG/canon_0591c001_eos_rebel_t6i_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERFFW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERFFW&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=CT2FAZ2X7Y25YGNV" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T6i w/18-55 IS STM $899: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAT6IK1.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1116103-REG/canon_0020c001_eos_rebel_t6s_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERFFW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERFFW&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=CT2FAZ2X7Y25YGNV" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T6i w/18-135 IS STM $1099: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAT6IK2.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1116102-REG/canon_0591c005_eos_rebel_t6i_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERFFW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERFFW&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=CT2FAZ2X7Y25YGNV" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T6s $849: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAT6S.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1116103-REG/canon_0020c001_eos_rebel_t6s_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERM4Q/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERM4Q&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=WEOGU5PU54KOZVWA" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T6s w/18-135 IS STM $1149: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAT6SK.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1116104-REG/canon_0020c003_eos_rebel_t6s_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERM4Q/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERM4Q&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=WEOGU5PU54KOZVWA" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 20, 2015)

The chroma noise seems very good for an APS-C sensor.


----------



## IglooEater (May 20, 2015)

Dpreview now has added these two models to their studio test scene. (As the 750d and the 760d) http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison?attr18=daylight&attr13_0=canon_eos760d&attr13_1=canon_eos750d&attr13_2=canon_eos7dii&attr13_3=canon_eos5dsr&attr15_0=jpeg&attr15_1=jpeg&attr15_2=jpeg&attr15_3=jpeg&attr16_0=100&attr16_1=100&attr16_2=100&attr16_3=100&normalization=full&widget=1&x=-0.01352358031058413&y=-0.00692030916844338


----------



## bcflood (May 20, 2015)

I'm looking forward to a comprehensive review of the new sensor in the T6i/s. I am curious how it stacks up against the competition.


----------



## heptagon (May 20, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The chroma noise seems very good for an APS-C sensor.



If you look at the JPEGs, yes. The faster processors allow better cooking of the data. But the RAWs are virtually identical, limited by physics and current sensor technology. Only miniscule improvements are to be made without a paradigm shift in sensor technology.


----------



## MintChocs (May 21, 2015)

Aimed at newbies, megapixel addicts and people updating from the 300D/350D/400D/450D.


----------



## fragilesi (May 21, 2015)

MintChocs said:


> Aimed at newbies, megapixel addicts and people updating from the 300D/350D/400D/450D.



Do you think that's why they are called "entry" level?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2015)

I've already read lots of good comments made by competent photographers. I think they might make a good backup camera, but the lack of AFMA would keep me from using them on wide aperture lenses. They really are best on the narrow aperture consumer lenses that they were intended for.


----------



## mark99 (May 22, 2015)

Dynamic range again, blown out highlights.
Sigh, why can they not "catch up"


----------

